
Apple Sued for Copying Businesswoman’s Diverse Emojis Idea - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-18/apple-sued-for-copying-businesswoman-s-diverse-emojis-idea
======
celticninja
No surprise really, Apple have a habit of stealing app ideas and implementing
them as their own.

